# F1 Ceramic Coating



## The Architect

Hello all,
Can anyone give me some advice on ceramic coatings please. I have been looking at the F1 Williams Ceramic coating and have been quoted by Cleaner Cars a price of £190 plus vat Total £228. Having looked on the internet it seems to have mixed reviews.
Has anybody had this applied or do they know of a better product for about the same price. I am based in Southampton so if anybody can recommend a specialist it would also be really appreciated.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Is this to supply or apply? I know that the Autoglym lifeshine is similar but the Williams you can use on wheel arch liners etc.
There would be not point in just whacking this onto any car without massive preparation - think major detailing procedure before you treat


----------



## YELLOW_TT

rusTTy_racer said:


> Is this to supply or apply? I know that the Autoglym lifeshine is similar but the Williams you can use on wheel arch liners etc.
> There would be not point in just whacking this onto any car without massive preparation - think major detailing procedure before you treat


The Autoglum lifeshine kits are about £20/30 to buy


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I had a look on the Detailing World forum and someone suggested this YouTube clip to someone else's enquiring about this coating: 



Others on the thread suggested it wasn't the best coating and products by Gtechniq or CeramicPro are better.

As for good professional detailers I'd have a search of http://www.pro-valets.co.uk and see who's in your area and get a quote for whatever level of protection you require.


----------



## The Architect

Thanks for your help.
The price was to provide and apply. I did have the Life shine applied to my old car and it didn't really seem to last longer than a couple of months. I was looking for something better but was reluctant to pay a huge amount when I need to be really convinced its worth it.


----------



## Delta4

£228 to have a ceramic coating applied is cheap when you consider that most cases the paintwork will need to be prepped/de swirled before coating application then left indoors over night to cure if not cured with IR lamps before the car is handed back to you, do a tad more research you'll soon realise what kind of money you should be paying to have a ( good quality ) coating applied properly


----------



## bainsyboy

Mine will be in the region of 1200 or there about.
I require a silver paint correction and then ceramic pro plus or whatever the newest ceramic pro is called applied. As Delta had said, the car needs to be prepped. Either I'm being ripped off but looks the same price as most have paid or you have the sale of the century


----------



## The Architect

It is being applied to a new car but I think I need to have a chat with him.
I am not sure if I am allowed to name the company on this forum or not. He has excellent reviews though.
It's the balance of not spending lots as it's a lease car and having something that's worth it.
I really appreciate all your comments anyway.


----------



## bainsyboy

If you're on Facebook have a search for kds keltec I think it's called where I'm taking mine or visit there website... Even most new cars need prepping, which you will see if you search for kds as loads of pictures... The guy is either a very good salesman but the pictures should help you make your mind up.
When he showed me around mine he showed me machine polishing marks (I've never machine polished it) and he also showed me where I had used scratch remover (can't remember the name of the stuff, big black bottle that most car parts retailer stock)
He has also asked me to take my cleaning clothes etc to him so as he can try and work out where I am going wrong with the cleaning as ceramic coating is not guaranteed to keep swirls away but is more resistant than just the normal clear coat that most cars use.
He did recommend to use a product called reload, which puts a temporary ceramic coating on the car of I didn't want to go for the full coating.
I think the price you have been quoted is amazing value compared to what I have been quoted but I would have a look at kds website and have a read up as it may be 250 pound that you wish you hadn't spent, likewise I may regret getting my car done but black is a right bugger to maintain and It seems that I only have to look at the car wrong and it gets a swirl in it... Lesson learnt for me as first and last black car unless the ceramic pro changes my mind.


----------



## bainsyboy

Just read your post again and noticed lease car... If I were you I would go for the car pro reload (I've just Google it) puts a coating in car for 5 months I think kds said... Amazon are pricey for it so I would look elsewhere as it's about half the price that amazon want


----------



## darylbenfield

The reload spray doesn't last that long tbh. Check coatings out like Gyeon, Carpro, I use a fair bit of Kamikaze Collection which are Japanese I have them on both of my cars and are excellent, but a little bit more high end.

£1200 is towards the top end scale for a new car detail in my opinon. You'd want multiple layers of ceramic coating (or a very high end coating) and at least a single stage machine polish for that sort of money.


----------



## darylbenfield

Delta4 said:


> £228 to have a ceramic coating applied is cheap when you consider that most cases the paintwork will need to be prepped/de swirled before coating application then left indoors over night to cure if not cured with IR lamps before the car is handed back to you, do a tad more research you'll soon realise what kind of money you should be paying to have a ( good quality ) coating applied properly


£228 is too cheap for a detailer to prep a car and apply a coating. Tread with caution whoever's offering that.


----------



## Delta4

darylbenfield said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> £228 to have a ceramic coating applied is cheap when you consider that most cases the paintwork will need to be prepped/de swirled before coating application then left indoors over night to cure if not cured with IR lamps before the car is handed back to you, do a tad more research you'll soon realise what kind of money you should be paying to have a ( good quality ) coating applied properly
> 
> 
> 
> £228 is too cheap for a detailer to prep a car and apply a coating. Tread with caution whoever's offering that.
Click to expand...

The great majority have no idea of how much ( decent ) products cost let alone the time it takes to prep and apply a coating.


----------



## darylbenfield

They best ping me an email then 8)


----------



## Delta4

darylbenfield said:


> They best ping me an email then 8)


Or ping me an email


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers for for the advice. My quote is for machine polish and silver package paint correction as few swirls and then whatever the new Gtechniq Ceramic coating is at the moment. Think the guarantee has gone up from 7 years to 9 years.


----------

